

The A4 and the A8: secrets of the iPad's brain - ZeroGravitas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2010/02/meet-the-a4-the-ipads-brain.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup from 6 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1158358>

~~~
gjm11
Except that this one links to the actual article whereas the other one appears
to have some kind of article-in-preparation link (with "not-quite-ready" in
its URL) -- although it now redirects to the same place as this one.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
When this one was submitted, that one was already changed, so this one has
been a duplication for its entire existence.

If you claim that things are less simple than they might otherwise appear, I'd
agree. I still think it's a waste and annoying to have the same items
submitted multiple times, and especially annoying for people to change things
unnecesarily.

And I've up-mud you for drawing my attention to the situation. Thank you.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
What do you mean by "already changed"? The URL I submitted is different (hence
not getting caught by the dupe checker) and still is different from the other
one.

